# Predator 8750 Start Switch



## rotorgoat (Jan 21, 2019)

I've had the 8750 for about 3 years now and it runs great but lately after a few starts the Start Switch won't turn it over (no clicking, no smoke, nothing). It starts right up with the Pull Rope. The next time I use it the same thing happens - 2 or 3 starts and then nothing. Any ideas? I'm thinking it may be overheating from use but other than an intermittent fault with the switch that's about all I can come up with.


----------

